# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Varita rota- Gabriel Pareras Fuste, un genio de la magia Española

## Mariano Sosa

Hoy es un día muy triste para los magos de todo el mundo.

Se nos ha ido uno de los genios creativos y pensadores más grandes de la magia de los últimos tiempos.

Gabi, gracias por todos los momentos compartidos y por tu legado. 

Descansa en paz, Maestro

590da17d-3248-4660-8550-0a91efababd9_16-9-aspect-ratio_75p_0.jpg

----------

